# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  posts de setup´s de aquarios diario do meu aquario

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Porque é que os posts de (setup´s de aquários diário do meu aquario) não aperecem nas novas mensagens?

----------

